# Panasonic DMR-EX75



## boris2541 (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it possible to mod this dvd recorder so that it will display the HD channels at sd resolution.
The reason why I've asked this question is because I performed a "ADD NEW DVB SERVICES" function and after it's finished I pressed return back normal viewing, the unit defaults back to channel 1, this is all normal BUT
The funny thing is that it displays channel 1 for 2 to 3 seconds and this is HD channel in Australia.
It only works when you do a new DVB search any other way the hd channels are just a Black screen with unable to decode
It must be decoding it if it displays it for 2 to 3 seconds.
any ideas


----------

